# Coming soon



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Panoz from Slotcarsdirect.com to fit the Tomy SRT narrow chassis.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Panoz


WOW !  VERY NICE . . .

Now stop teasing and get on with the details! :lol:

'doba


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> WOW !  VERY NICE . . .
> 
> Now stop teasing and get on with the details! :lol:
> 
> 'doba


Scroll across the white text above the picture!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Linky no worky right now.

When and how can I get one? Will these fit a Super G+? How much?

'doba


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

It is not a link...


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

ROCK ON!!!! Whoo-Hoo!!! YES!!!

Finally, a modern sports racer body. Sign me up for one of each color/paint job. 

Narrow SRT, as in the tab-less open wheel body chassis?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

If Montoya used a Hot Wheels car like I did then it will not fit a lwb Tomy. Fits the Tyco pan very well.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sweet and I on't care what they fit on!


Coach~!


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Very nice.

I knew what it was without reading the white text.One of my favorites.

Mike


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

There are a lot of references to Slotcarsdirect.com all over tne internet, but thesite seems to be down.

I also found this. http://www.slotcarsdirect.co.uk/

Maybe this is where they will be showing up.


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi ! It looks very similar to the racing legend resin body . Does it ?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> There are a lot of references to Slotcarsdirect.com all over tne internet, but thesite seems to be down.
> 
> I also found this. http://www.slotcarsdirect.co.uk/
> 
> Maybe this is where they will be showing up.



thats the same site Mic. scroll down a bit and they have those bodies on display....I think we all need to go hang out at deanes for a forttnight....eat his food wait the post...


Coach :wave:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Barry and Rob will ship world wide.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

coach61 said:


> thats the same site Mic. scroll down a bit and they have those bodies on display....I think we all need to go hang out at deanes for a forttnight....eat his food wait the post...
> 
> 
> Coach :wave:


Thanks Coach. I kept clicking on the links to the left and didn't even look at what was right in front of me.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

They have good prices on a variety of items from time to time and the shipping to Illinois is about $7 so I look for chances to buy from them in quantities. I saw a mention about these cars on their site recently. I'm hoping they offer a few of them fully detailed.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I have been dealing with Barry since the Midland HO days. I always bought in bulk from him. Anyone else get the Tomy turbo cars with the neo bar magnates?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

You mean the solid neo bar or just the standard SRT one?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

The bar neo of course. Those little SRT neos are for (Arnold Schwartzenager voice) girlie men  . Barry sent me an email when he got them and I picked up 36 of them. 

montoya1 is there a connection between you and Barry? He sent me info on due date, price, future releases and so on. If you are in business with him I don't want to spoil your surprise by posting the info.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

22tall said:


> The bar neo of course. Those little SRT neos are for (Arnold Schwartzenager voice) girlie men  . Barry sent me an email when he got them and I picked up 36 of them.
> 
> montoya1 is there a connection between you and Barry? He sent me info on due date, price, future releases and so on. If you are in business with him I don't want to spoil your surprise by posting the info.


 Barry and I have no link, in fact Barry does not like me. So please share what you have.
Why did he not make more of the magnets, the wide version this time?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I have no idea why he didn't do the wide bar magnet. Cost was probably a factor. 

The Panoz will be ready next month. Cost $10 and it fits the narrow Tomy F1 chassis. He says the next release is the Spirit of America car. I will have to ask him about that. The only S of A I know of were the Craig Breedlove land speed record cars. Working on Marcos LM600, Ford GT40, Ferrari Enso and Aston Martin DB7. The cars will be in a clamshell package. He is also working on an adjustable wheelbase chassis.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

As for the Panoz it will be in the Spirit Of America livery #11 & #12. Fly produced this livery awhile back in 1/32 scale. It's a very cool looking paint job.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

This has been added to the site today;

_ DUE TO A FLAW FOUND IN THE BODIES DELIVERED TO ME 30th JAN I HAVE HAD TO REQUEST A RE-MAKE OF THE WHOLE CONSIGNMENT AND THIS MEANS A NEW RELEASE DATE SOMETIME HOPEFULLY IN MARCH.

I am very sorry but this is out of my control and I refuse to sell sub standard goods to my customers. I hope you will all understand, thanks, Barry._ 

I guess this body is made by somebody else, if we just knew who we could buy 'em now and save a couple bucks! I wonder why the bottom right of the picture has been doctored?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Just checked with Barry. He said they are in transit and should have them in a few weeks.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I still can't find a picture.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

The picture was removed when they got delayed. Should be reposted soon.


----------

